# Bat in Cage



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw one at Big Lots last night.


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Yeah, I've got the latex bat and cage already. Not sure how to attach one of those ceap-o "wobble" motors to make it animated?


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

OMG, I love those rat in a trap props. I took the motor out of the rat and put it in a stuffed furry rat and attached it to the prop that was being consumed by rats. I suppose you could take the same thing, slice into the bat, put the motor inside, use electrician's tape to fix the insert gap, attach the wings to the cage so they are extended and use the sensor the rat in the trap came with to set the prop off. The bat will flail around in the cage from the action of the motor inside it.


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Budeena,
Sounds like a possibility. May have to check into it. Thanks.


----------

